# Regional websites for second hand stuff



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Just thought I would post websites that I visit for second hand stuff in the Ottawa, Ontario area. Feel free to post sites relevant to your own area. 

My mantra has always been: Why buy new when you can buy used for a fraction of the cost. If you have any tips/tidbits or stories about second hand purchases, feel free to post as well...Garage sale and yard sale season is under way once again so one man's trash is another man's treasure!

For Ottawa, Ontario

http://www.usedottawa.com 

Craigslist Ottawa http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/

Kijiji Ottawa http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/

http://www.cavendre.com/ (in French)

Newsgroups (accessible via GoogleGroups or any newsgroup reader): ott.forsale.vehicles, ott.forsale.general

FullCircles Ottawa http://ca.groups.yahoo.com/group/FullCirclesOttawa/

Enjoy bargain hunting folks!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll second using Kijiji and UsedOttawa especially for picking up second-hand Wii games, kids toys etc.


----------



## Babyanne (Apr 18, 2009)

*Freecycle*

There is a Freecycle group in most areas of Canada. Just look them up on yahoo groups. They are a great way to both get rid of stuff just hanging around and get the stuff you need!


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

Babyanne said:


> There is a Freecycle group in most areas of Canada. Just look them up on yahoo groups. They are a great way to both get rid of stuff just hanging around and get the stuff you need!


I'm signed up for two local FreeCycle Groups. I have never picked up stuff from others but I have used it to rid my house a couple of times of stuff that is wasting space but I simply can't put on the curb (like old speakers).

Put the ad on there and people come to your house to get it!


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife is big on Freecycle, usually for the cleaning our the house aspects. I think we may have picked up a few things ourselves. Simple - just post something you have, and someone comes to the door to pick it up!


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

For those who have never heard of freecycle, below is the link.

http://www.freecycle.org/

You can search for a local group on the main page. For the Toronto group, you have to register on a yahoo group site and wait a day or so to get approved.


----------



## johnsazzr (Apr 20, 2009)

I for one do not buy ANYTHING (OK..groceries and gas) without checking Kijiji, Ebay and redflagdeals first!

P.S..If you doubt me, just try me.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

On the topic of second hand stuff, we don't frequent Thrift Shop/Salvation Army/Value Village stores as often as we used to do when we first immigrated to Canada but those places are good sources for bargains. We also regularly donate to said stores. 

Half the fun is in the hunt!


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Just a reminder to the Ottawa folks: the annual Glebe Garage Sale is this Saturday, May 23rd. I have attended this garage sale the past 5 years and I have always enjoyed it, picking up little knicks-knacks for the house as well as enjoying a nice summer stroll in one of Ottawa's oldest neighbourhood. Traffic was never an issue for me because I always showed up early say 7 a.m. 

The early bird gets the worm.

See ya in the Glebe!


----------

